# 4/7 cam lobe swap



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

does anyone know a source for a solid flat tappet cam with a 4/7 lobe swap?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Howards makes HR cams with a 4/7 swap. 

https://www.summitracing.com/search.../engine-family/pontiac-v8/part-type/camshafts

A solid flat tappet, with a 4/7 swap might be a custom grind only. Not sure. I AM sure that a 4/7 swap custom will not be worth the extra price. You can read all about the 4/7 swap cams online. Very little performance improvement, if any, on most engines.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. The juice isn't worth the squeeze with that one........


----------

